# Italian sausage fatties



## stephenh (Jul 29, 2010)

I just finished my very first fatties.  I have pictures here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/97083/hello-from-wake-forest-nc

By reading here a bit, I found out about something I never before knew existed.  It was quite good, and we have parts of them in the freezer for future use.  Thanks to all who have posted instructions on how to do this.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice lookin Fatty's, Ya done good.

You'll like them even better with the thin sliced bacon next time.


----------



## rdknb (Jul 29, 2010)

they look good, well done


----------



## stephenh (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks.  They tasted good too.  Now that I know about them, there will be more.  However, I will be experimenting with different meats and fillings.  My cholesterol level is too high already.  I will have to limit my portion size for sure.


----------

